# Exotic Wood Toothpicks.



## studio6

5 of the last ones i made. they are all given away. I will be making new ones soon.. I use my off-cuts from exotic wood laminates to make them.


----------



## studio6

the paduak and zebrawood toothpicks ( pics 4 and 5 ) are not laminates. the other 3 are bocote, padauk and spanish cedar.


----------



## Natty Fork

Very cool, thanks for sharing them with us.

They are little larger than I expected when I saw you post you made toothpicks


----------



## Imperial

Natty Fork said:


> They are little larger than I expected when I saw you post you made toothpicks


i thought the same, i actually thought they were chopsticks . i never knew there was such a hobby as toothpick making .


----------



## studio6

chopsticks , i will make in the future.


----------



## capnjoe

Cool, man! Reminds me of a love-bone toothpick. The older fellas would carry around a raccoon's penis bone (baculum) and use it for a toothpick/ good luck charm.
I think they thought it helped with fertility???
Only, I'd put one of your toothpicks in my mouth... Not the other'n.


----------



## Sean

Very nice and practical. Every man/woman needs one for edc.


----------



## studio6

for edc?


----------



## studio6

expert dental care?


----------



## NightKnight

Every Day Carry


----------



## pop shot

I have a set of Koa chopsticks I made just for picking the meat off of fried fish bone, I can't imagine making a toothpick


----------



## lightgeoduck

pop shot said:


> I have a set of Koa chopsticks I made just for picking the meat off of fried fish bone, I can't imagine making a toothpick


I, or should I say my wife,, has a nice collection of chopsticks... I can't believe I never thought about trying to make them..

LGD


----------



## pop shot

They make eating Saba and Hamachi kama so much more enjoyable


----------



## e~shot

Looks cool, you can make some needle too.



studio6 said:


> expert dental care?


----------



## NightKnight

I have some chop sticks made of laminated, stableized wood. They are VERY pretty.


----------



## NightKnight

Here is a crappy picture of one of them.


----------



## studio6

pretty, for sure. I plan on making some chop sticks soon.. I have a semi decent pair of fancy chop sticks but they are too pointy for me to use well, so i end up using the disposables all the time. I could make a practical pair for myself, i think. thanks for sharing aaron.


----------



## Btoon84

what do you use to finish them if anything? i know butcher block oil is safe to put in your mouth... but not all things....


----------



## studio6

i just used beeswax


----------

